# me too



## Fedeknowsitall

Hey,
how can i say ''me too'' in polish?

''I'd like to go to the seaside.'' 
''Me too.''

Are there any differences like ''me too'' or ''either do i''? 

Thanks


----------



## majlo

Ja też.


----------



## mokinga

Hi Fedeknowsitall

I think you mean "neither do I" which is used in negative sentences (translated into Italian as '_nemmeno io_', as opposed to '_anche io_' ('me too', 'so do I', 'so am I' etc.) = _ja też_.

_"I like going to the seaside." _
*"Lubię jeździć nad morze."*
_"Me too/so do I."_
*"Ja też."*


_"I don't like going to the seaside." _
*"Nie lubię jeździć nad morze."*
_"Neither do I/me neither _(colloquial)_."_
*"Ja też nie."*


----------



## Fedeknowsitall

Dzięki


----------



## Ben Jamin

mokinga said:


> Hi Fedeknowsitall
> 
> I think you mean "neither do I" which is used in negative sentences (translated into Italian as '_nemmeno io_', as opposed to '_anche io_' ('me too', 'so do I', 'so am I' etc.) = _ja też_.
> 
> _"I like going to the seaside." _
> *"Lubię jeździć nad morze."*
> _"Me too/so do I."_
> *"Ja też."*
> 
> 
> _"I don't like going to the seaside." _
> *"Nie lubię jeździć nad morze."*
> _"Neither do I/me neither _(colloquial)_."_
> *"Ja też nie."*


 
_I don't like going to the seaside." _
*"Nie lubię jeździć nad morze."*
_"Neither do I/me neither _(colloquial)_."_
*"Ja też.*
*'Nie'* is not necessary, and in most cases won't be used by Polish speakers. 'Ja też' means here basically 'I agree with you'.


----------



## BezierCurve

_



*"Nie lubię jeździć nad morze."*


Click to expand...

_


> _*"Ja też.*_


 
_"Ani ja" seems a more natural answer here._


----------



## mokinga

> *'Nie'* is not necessary, and in most cases won't be used by Polish speakers. 'Ja też' means here basically 'I agree with you'.



Ah, thanks for that. I haven't lived in Poland for 25 years and I was hesitant when writing *"Ja też nie",  *nevertheless it sounded fine to me. 

I primarily wished to explain the difference between 'me too' and 'neither do i' - anyway, I think I'll stick to Polish to English translations rather than the other way around .


----------



## Ben Jamin

BezierCurve said:


> _"Ani ja" seems a more natural answer here._


Mybe between Poles using English everyday.


----------



## Ben Jamin

mokinga said:


> Ah, thanks for that. I haven't lived in Poland for 25 years and I was hesitant when writing *"Ja też nie", *nevertheless it sounded fine to me.
> 
> I primarily wished to explain the difference between 'me too' and 'neither do i' - anyway, I think I'll stick to Polish to English translations rather than the other way around .


 I haven't lived in Poland for 30 years, but I visit Poland many times every year. I speak, however most with old pals - people of my own age.


----------



## agysia

you can use also
"*Ja rowniez*" - I have no Polish letters, it would be [ia ruvniesh...], it's a little bit more "elegant" than "ja tez"
"*tak jak ja*" - "just like me"


----------

